# Shedding and Oil Supplement



## jennnej (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a husky mix dog who sheds like there's no tomorrow (double coat), my vet suggested giving her a tablespoon of oil (any kind, like olive oil, canola...etc) with food everyday and it's supposed to help with the shedding. Has anyone tried this? We are only a week into doing this, no big results yet. Anyone has suggestions for shedding supplements? Thanks!


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish oil is going to be your best bet as far as an oil for shedding. It contains Omega 3 fatty acids and that is what will help with your dog's shedding. How long is your dog's hair? Depending on the length I have quite a few product suggests for you.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi ....unfortunately it's a Husky must!...especially in the Spring - they need to shed their undercoats - they still will have an undercoat but just not as thick! One thing I know is NEVER shave a Husky - it is very unhealthy for them. I've read that on all the Husky web-sites.

I have read that Olive Oil is good -- I put a teaspoon in with his food once in awhile -- 


The Furminator shedding equipment is very good -- The comb is a little expensive - I bought mine on Ebay and got if alot cheaper than the Pet Stores -- I also use the Spray -- it smells so good, and leaves his fur so soft.

I brush my guy once a week in the winter - and every 2 days in the warmer months. But he's worth it!


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

A coat rake may work better than a furminator if your pet's coat is a little longer than a normal Husky. Also you can use any detangling or anti-static spray for dog's coats and it can be much cheaper than the furminator's spray. Also bathing your dog and using a heavy conditioner can help the undercoat come out. If you have a professional dog blow dryer it will help blow out the undercoat too.


----------



## jennnej (Jun 18, 2008)

She's got "normal" husky-like coat. I do have a Furminator and I use it pretty much everyday (along with vacuum). Yea, you can't shave husky because the fur will grow back really funny or doesn't grow back at all. 

How long does it take for fish oil supplement to work? Does anyone have good results with fish oil? What's a good product for anti-shed?


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish Oil will start working within a couple of weeks. But the reality is that your dog is never going to stop shedding. Its a Husky, they are one of the worst shedders known to man. The products we have suggested will help make it more managable but she's still going to shed.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

I am interested in using fish oil. We adopted Maya and the best guess we have on breed is chow/husky mix. Her fur is thick, longer on the top, tail and back haunches. She sheds quite a bit and we use an undercoat rake and a furminator once or twice a week. When you give fish oil, is it in the pill form or do you give it from the bottles of liquid I have seen in the store. Also how much and how often do you give it?


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

woofie said:


> I am interested in using fish oil. We adopted Maya and the best guess we have on breed is chow/husky mix. Her fur is thick, longer on the top, tail and back haunches. She sheds quite a bit and we use an undercoat rake and a furminator once or twice a week. When you give fish oil, is it in the pill form or do you give it from the bottles of liquid I have seen in the store. Also how much and how often do you give it?



The fish oil will improve your dogs coat and therefore MAY decrease shedding, but just like the OP's, your type of dog is going to shed a lot. Period. IF she has dry skin or coat or seems to scratch a lot, fish oil may help. You can either use the liquid kind for pets or gel tablets, it's really six in one half a dozen the other, though if youd dog is difficult about swallowing pills I'd advise the liquid. Otherwise the gel tabs are probably easier. The liquid for pets will have directions based on weight on the package, it varies by brand and concentration. You can use regular people supplements, as long as you've checked to make sure there are no other additives and they're not combined vitamins. General consensus seems to be that you CAN give up to 1500 mg per 20 pounds per day, but you probably DON'T need to give that much. I would just start giving two (depending on her size, I'm assuming she's fairly large) 1000 mg gels (this is the size people ones typically come in) a day, and see how she does.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The blow out is the best thing. If you could give a weekly 5 minute warm water rinse or bath and brush out the dog until dry it removes huge amounts of fur though. Then between rinse/baths the shedding will be diminished.

The past couple years shed season has been shorter and more intense. I like that! Her fur stays in the coat until I remove it. I like that too. It must come out though. Every one of the 7,365,937,264 hairs! Every year.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

we have a pug. anyone who knows pugs knows that when they breathe, they shed.

we brush him every week....we get him groomed every six weeks.

we also give him 'missing link'...which has halved the shedding.

he also gets 500 iu of alaska salmon oil gel caps every few days....

malia also sheds. we believe she is a corgi/red heeler/lab/whatever ditch dog.

before missing link and salmon oil, my house was black.


----------



## arieslu (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!! I have a Puggle names Marley. She is a shedding machine. She's about 25 -30lbs. I am very interested in learning about giving her fish oil pills..does anyone know how many mg per pill I should give her and how many times per day? 

Thanks!! Lucy


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

arieslu said:


> Hi everyone!! I have a Puggle names Marley. She is a shedding machine. She's about 25 -30lbs. I am very interested in learning about giving her fish oil pills..does anyone know how many mg per pill I should give her and how many times per day?
> 
> Thanks!! Lucy


If you get the 1000 mg gel tabs you can give 2 per day. If you feed twice daily I would give one pill each feeding. If she won't take the pill whole or tossed into her food then puncture it and squeeze it out over her food. 

I've had good luck with the Spring Valley brand of fish oil sold at Walmart in two-packs for added cost savings. 

Note: It takes a while to take affect so you may not see any results for at least 4-6 weeks. You might want to think about also giving a vitamin E supplement with the fish oil as they work together.


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

Rather than fish oil you might want to look at salmon oil.

Generic fish oils tend to be lower quality products that contain parts of the fish that you would never want to eat.

The quality salmon oils- Grizzly, Kronch and Healthy Hounds are cold pressed and dont contain fish guts etc.

I also believe that the ratio of omega 3 and 6 is better suited to dogs and there is less risk of overdosing on vitamin D.

Because dogs love the taste there is no need for caps. I know many owners who use salmon oil on the food when introducing their dogs to new foods to entice them to eat it.


----------

